# Spotting nails, lines or singles?



## Batman (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi just registered, I recently quit my job as a drywall finisher, getting by right now on small drywall, painting, and electrical jobs, plus day labor.
Anyway, almost everyone in my town coats nails by hand, and they like to apply the mud in lines. The boss said it 'looks more professional' whatever that means. I found out that I can do single nails much faster than lines, and it also conserves material and makes less of a mess. I started defying the boss and doing single nails, and it was so obviously better that he just shut up for once and let me do it. Maybe I'll post a vid sometime, I'm fast as hell and very good on the stilts, I don't think you all could beat me with your nail spotters on a painter's extend-o pole.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Batman said:


> Hi just registered, I recently quit my job as a drywall finisher, getting by right now on small drywall, painting, and electrical jobs, plus day labor.
> Anyway, almost everyone in my town coats nails by hand, and they like to apply the mud in lines. The boss said it 'looks more professional' whatever that means. I found out that I can do single nails much faster than lines, and it also conserves material and makes less of a mess. I started defying the boss and doing single nails, and it was so obviously better that he just shut up for once and let me do it. Maybe I'll post a vid sometime, I'm fast as hell and very good on the stilts, I don't think you all could beat me with your nail spotters on a painter's extend-o pole.


make a vid in real time if you can with the time in the corner ASAP....I am sure I will coat more nails then you think....ive been challenged several times by the best tapers they claim to be and they have never come close..i wish you luck though...


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Batman said:


> Hi just registered, I recently quit my job as a drywall finisher, getting by right now on small drywall, painting, and electrical jobs, plus day labor.
> Anyway, almost everyone in my town coats nails by hand, and they like to apply the mud in lines. The boss said it 'looks more professional' whatever that means. I found out that I can do single nails much faster than lines, and it also conserves material and makes less of a mess. I started defying the boss and doing single nails, and it was so obviously better that he just shut up for once and let me do it. Maybe I'll post a vid sometime, I'm fast as hell and very good on the stilts, I don't think you all could beat me with your nail spotters on a painter's extend-o pole.


Budd thats how we been doing them in aus since the 70s


----------



## Batman (Jul 4, 2015)

I am interested in nail spotters, people still buy them constantly so they must be good for something. The ex-boss hates them, but had to buy one with his box set, and I told him I wanted to buy it but he never got around to it. I could see it being good for second coat, or high work above stilt height, but I would be too much of a hassle for first coat, because the sheetrock hangers around here are pigs and leave a lot of screws sticking out and miss holes.
My next project is to prepare the landlady's kitchen for her to do her swirly texture, in exchange for tiles, so I'll try to get a video going. I'm not being Mr brag a lot, I'm really interested in settling this debate. I'll have to tell the ex boss that I do Australian style nail coating. And also, one worker might be really fast with a spotter, and another Billy the kid with his trusty 6, it's a matter of personal preference too. For some reason I think stilts are fun and I use them as much as possible.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Singles ! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope your not really spotting nails!! :blink:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

i drag that mud right though, easier to make it look uniform. but there is more than one way to shell a lobster!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

It comes down to moves...here in the states our boards are screwed off in a field of 3, in Austrailia it looks like there is one screw in each stud. If you have to dot 3 then wipe thats 4 moves as opposed to striping them which is 2 moves the average taper should be faster striping them rather than dotting them.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Here in W.A we screw every 400mm across the sheet, 3 glues 4 screws. We spot them with a knife. It's a great way to get apprentices to learn mud control


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Budd thats how we been doing them in aus since the 70s


 Same here, But some jobs I hand spot, Then 3 inch tapepro spotter then a DM 5.5 box, Goes sweet.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Cazna a 5.5" , why would any one what to put more mud on the wall then necessary. A screw in my neck of the woods are less the 3/8" and I might go 2" with my spotting


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I do my nails a little diff i find 2 coats on a nail sometimes isnt enough. ...yet i find 3 coats its to much much for a little hole i do what i call a 2.5 coat where i hot mud base first coat with a 3" knife i then skim thin top coat over and 5 mins later or once u have gone around the ceiling go back and do a slight float over with the 6" even before the skim is dry hense 2.5 coat and i have never had a shrunken screw hole....or peaking one :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Cazna a 5.5" , why would any one what to put more mud on the wall then necessary. A screw in my neck of the woods are less the 3/8" and I might go 2" with my spotting


Its really no more work Mudstar. Its very fast, Leaves a nice line of mud, Sanding is just one long pass with a pc instead of lift off and on
and once sanded the edges are so fine, Its like a 3 inch line of mud very fine sanded edges, Ive done it on a job im currently on I will take a pic and post it. I did a house full of ceilings, 250sm floor area in about 15mins all off the floor.

Bucks not allowed, Or was not allowed to use spotters as they can flash through the paint work, Its been mentioned a few times, Line of 2 or 3 inch can show but the 5.5 is very different.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Its really no more work Mudstar. Its very fast, Leaves a nice line of mud, Sanding is just one long pass with a pc instead of lift off and on
> and once sanded the edges are so fine, Its like a 3 inch line of mud very fine sanded edges, Ive done it on a job im currently on I will take a pic and post it. I did a house full of ceilings, 250sm floor area in about 15mins all off the floor.
> 
> Bucks not allowed, Or was not allowed to use spotters as they can flash through the paint work, Its been mentioned a few times, Line of 2 or 3 inch can show but the 5.5 is very different.


I'm just down the road from 2 bucker the mother [email protected]#er and its so picky on how much mud is used if you can't see where the screw was beneath the mud its too think, but has to be enough to be flat and not sunken. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> if you can't see where the screw was beneath the mud its too think, but has to be enough to be flat and not sunken. :yes:


I agree with this 100% ! Don't pad em !


----------



## Batman (Jul 4, 2015)

The video should be sometime this week. I'll include square footage, nail count and have a timer somewhere in the video, it's going to be done on the bat-phone and I don't know how to put a clock in the corner. The sheetrock in this kitchen is sloppy as **** though, it might not be valid to compare my technique to using a spotter on perfectionist-hung sheetrock.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I'm just down the road from 2 bucker the mother [email protected]#er and its so picky on how much mud is used if you can't see where the screw was beneath the mud its too think, but has to be enough to be flat and not sunken. :yes:


 I cant believe it, I agree with you, Its taken 5 years but it had to come sometime :jester:

That's how they look when im done with the 5.5 box and sanded :yes:

AND, that's how I almost do the seams, If I cant see the odd high shoulder here and there then its a crowned seam.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> I cant believe it, I agree with you, Its taken 5 years but it had to come sometime :jester:
> 
> That's how they look when im done with the 5.5 box and sanded :yes:
> 
> AND, that's how I almost do the seams, If I cant see the odd high shoulder here and there then its a crowned seam.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dm 5.5 box used as a nail spotter before and after sanding. One coat by hand, 2nd coat 3inch spotter 3rd coat Dm 5.5.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

spots = less flash, maybe kiwi wants ta do em 14 box style


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I go straight out the bucket first two coats . Against the grain on the first coat .then with the grain on the second and third . level 5 means no sand !


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> ....


Moore's on my side :thumbup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

**** everyone I do what got to do!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

moore said:


> I go straight out the bucket first two coats . Against the grain on the first coat .then with the grain on the second and third . level 5 means no sand !


what L5 no sand! **** you. lol you must mean that L5 pant.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Batman said:


> I am interested in nail spotters, people still buy them constantly so they must be good for something. The ex-boss hates them, but had to buy one with his box set, and I told him I wanted to buy it but he never got around to it. I could see it being good for second coat, or high work above stilt height, but I would be too much of a hassle for first coat, because the sheetrock hangers around here are pigs and leave a lot of screws sticking out and miss holes.
> My next project is to prepare the landlady's kitchen for her to do her swirly texture, in exchange for tiles, so I'll try to get a video going. I'm not being Mr brag a lot, I'm really interested in settling this debate. I'll have to tell the ex boss that I do Australian style nail coating. And also, one worker might be really fast with a spotter, and another Billy the kid with his trusty 6, it's a matter of personal preference too. For some reason I think stilts are fun and I use them as much as possible.


 shut the **** up. and buy one you pussy


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

Done them perfect by hand for 30 yrs, but wouldn't consider any other way but with a spotter now days. So much faster, and when used properly with correct gauge of mud give perfect results.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

thought this was going to be a whether or not lines or dots flash more? New can of worms!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> thought this was going to be a whether or not lines or dots flash more? New can of worms!


Lines flash if over loaded. Spots flash if over loaded.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Lines flash if over loaded. Spots flash if over loaded.


 It all flashes, Board paper and smooth mud and sanded board will flash no matter what, That's just what a level 4 is.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> It all flashes, Board paper and smooth mud and sanded board will flash no matter what, That's just what a level 4 is.


a drywall primer sealer before color really helps though !


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cazna said:


> It all flashes, Board paper and smooth mud and sanded board will flash no matter what, That's just what a level 4 is.


Which brings us to the age old question, how do you stop it? Especially when doing repairs! I can make chit look flat and then when it's primed it flashes and looks like crap! Over sanding? Under sanding? And what is this process of "polishing" hot mud just before it goes off to eliminate sanding?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Which brings us to the age old question, how do you stop it? Especially when doing repairs!


 You cant stop it.

Its all just different textures catching light a different way so a lot of it is to do with what type of light comes from what angle. Natural or man made lighting.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

If you use a good high build primer, back roll, and then sand the primer down real good there won't be much if any flashing issues. But most painters spray half primer and half water and hardly sand down anything...

And polishing durabond is easy. I use mainly 5 min and 20 min as it polishes better but you can do it with any of them. When the mud hardens but not rock hard you can take a stiff knife and swipe over the patch. Doing this you can take out any ridges, tool marks, pin holes, and re-distribute mud to low spots if necessary. It is a timing game for sure. What also helps is if you have a little spray bottle full of water. That way if it gets too hard you can spray the patch so you can work the mud.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I use drywall primer on old walls that had wallpaper removed or had paint on them. I've had some stubborn customers who refused to believe joint compound would just peel off old paint and what the glue from old wall paper can do to a job. If they're really stubborn I have them sign that they're heard my objections and will pay all time, material, and labor costs and do it. They usually end up paying twice when they see it just falls off.
-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59CNyH2rAbs
-


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

Don't worry)))


----------

